# Good starting paint sprayer



## Islandbound53 (Sep 16, 2007)

Alright any suggestions on paint sprayers, I do not have interest in buying a large heavy duty sprayer, I work for a company that has sprayers for exteriors and interior new construction. I am debating on what kind of sprayer should i look into for small jobs, cabinets, doors, furniture, ect. I have used both an air compressor with a gun attachment which is good but i do not like waiting for the compressor to catch up all the time, plus i dont own a compressor so i would have to purchase that. I have not used but seen an airless sprayer such as wagner's small sprayers or there are other companies who make such equipment. Are they worth spending a dollar on or just a waste.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

i bought the graco just for my clear work cabinets etc... but i had to upgrade the gun to a the LX-80 work like a charm http://store.spraymallstore.com/mapaspgr2.html


----------



## Islandbound53 (Sep 16, 2007)

which graco model


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry the XR5 , mines is a lil older than that one but it looks the same.. it disperses on the up an down piston motion ...whatever you call that..lol and its really quiet the only down fall was the gun it leaks the clear the seals weren't good enuff for the lacquer I guess..so i got the LX80


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like you're looking for an HVLP, I've got a CapSpray 9100 that does a great job.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with DelW. For small things, an HVLP will give you the finish you need. Once you get them all dialed in, they are just as easy to use as an airless. 

I have no recommendations on a brand however, I'm an airless guy.


----------



## Islandbound53 (Sep 16, 2007)

does anyone see an upside to an hvlp other than having say a compressor with a spayer gun attachemnt are the resluts better at all? also if i look into hvlp s should i go for the best brand or can i shop for best price


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Honestly I used the airless with a LX80 gun with the Graco tip guard with the rack x 310 tip and used the HVLP the same day during the same job and got better results with the airless using Mirrolac clear


----------



## varybarry (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a CapSpray 9100 and I'm completely satisfied with it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What is your budget? For a few hundred you could get a graco xr low end. For 800 you could get a titan 440i 
For somewhere in between you could get a quality used airless, i would check at the airless service shops to see what you may be able to pick up.


----------



## Islandbound53 (Sep 16, 2007)

Did not even think of checking into some used sprayers that would be well worth the time, my budget is tight as i have said i am looking for a fairly small inexpensive sprayer for just some small jobs, i dont want to waste my time with anything that won't work properly though which is why i was asking for suggestions, i would pay from 100-300 max right now, i am not looking into large sprayers yet


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Island, if your budget is 300 or less all you can afford is a import compressor and an import hvlp conversion gun.

You WILL need to thin product a lot, AND wait for the compressor to catch up because you really need more cfm. 

But for small projects you mentioned, you'll get by and make wages.

Today, Titan 440i on sale is possibly most popular deal out there for more than twice your budget. Better for you to rent.
r


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Well if you wait however long it takes you to come up with another hundred bucks you could get a used titan 440i for about 4 bills give or take 30 bucks. That would be my reccomendation a short wait and you will have a rig that if taken care of properly, could last for an easy decade.


----------



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

I just bought a spray tech 419 last week at a pro show. I t cost about $600.00. It has already paid for itself 3 times in less than a week. It is worth the money and I really like this product.


----------



## Islandbound53 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah i know a few hundred cant get you far but as i said i dont own a business it would be just for some use on the side so i did not want to go huge, i could always wait, but everytime i get to use a sprayer i say to myself i need one


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slapiton said:


> I just bought a spray tech 419 last week at a pro show. I t cost about $600.00. It has already paid for itself 3 times in less than a week. It is worth the money and I really like this product.


I have a soft spot for spraytech too. I had a 2205 man what a work horse that one was.


Islandbound53 said:


> Yeah i know a few hundred cant get you far but as i said i dont own a business it would be just for some use on the side so i did not want to go huge, i could always wait, but everytime i get to use a sprayer i say to myself i need one


Yep it gets in your blood.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

The Titan 440i and the Spraytech 2155 are virtually the same machine.

I have a CapSpray 9100, it's awesome. I wish I had more work for it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> The Titan 440i and the Spraytech 2155 are virtually the same machine.
> 
> I have a CapSpray 9100, it's awesome. I wish I had more work for it.


Yeah the titans and spraytechs are looking the same these days.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

According to my sales rep they are both made by the Spraytech corp. I beleive they are both exactly the same pump with a different housing. Spraytech also makes Wagner and CapSpray. 

This is based on stuff I have had sales reps tell me over the years, don't quote me on it...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah i thought that they must be made by the same company now, because the new spraytechs look like titans. Also titan started kicking out those little sprayers that look like Capsprays like they sell in lowes.


----------



## Barry M (Sep 28, 2007)

I love my Titan 440i. Of course I only use it to seal decks but I know another contractor who's had one for several years. He's done over a few hundred decks with it and its still going strong.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The 440i is a very good value sprayer, you get a lot of sprayer for 800 bucks. Me i run a couple 695's which i consider to be one of the most versitle sprayers.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*695*



Workaholic said:


> The 440i is a very good value sprayer, you get a lot of sprayer for 800 bucks. Me i run a couple 695's which i consider to be one of the most versitle sprayers.


Graco 695 is a REAL pump such as a serious contractor should not be without but just a heck of a lot more bucks than that little 440i for a biz startup.

Still takes a bigger pump to spray a quality full bodied elastomeric with a 26 tip as product mfg suggests. Then you still rent...
r


----------



## Affordable_Steve (Oct 17, 2007)

Titan, Spraytech & Wagner offer very similar equipment, and are in fact all owned by Wagner Holdings, Inc. Wagner Holdings purchased Spraytech in 1972, forming the Wagner Spraytech Corporation in 1978, then purchased Titan in 1999. Wagner Spraytech is currently the world's second largest manufacturer of paint spray equipment, behind Graco.

Some of the equipment marketed under the Titan & Speeflo brands are still manufactured by Titan Tool, Inc. which is located in Oakland NJ, while other equipment is manufactured along side the Spraytech and Wagner equipment manufactured in Plymouth MN. They also manufacture the Proforce brand sold through Sherwin Williams Stores.

I personally own two Spraytech units, and could not be more pleased with their performance and reliability. I have a Spraytech 1920 ($300 new off eBay) that I use for interiors and small exterior jobs & a 1420 ($140 new off eBay) that I use for trim, base, crown and doors. Both pumps have run flawlessly, and out perform the Graco equipment of similar capacity. I also have a Graco GMAX 5900 ($900 used off eBay) & a GMAX 7900 ($2000 used off a local painter) that I use for large exterior jobs, as well as a Graco Ultra Max II 595 ($1600 new & can barely keep up with the Spraytech 1920).

The key is; take care of your equipment and it will definitely take care of you.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Affordable_Steve said:


> Titan, Spraytech & Wagner offer very similar equipment, and are in fact all owned by Wagner Holdings, Inc. Wagner Holdings purchased Spraytech in 1972, forming the Wagner Spraytech Corporation in 1978, then purchased Titan in 1999. Wagner Spraytech is currently the world's second largest manufacturer of paint spray equipment, behind Graco.


See fellas, takes 3 combined companys to be second to Graco.:yes:


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

We had a flock of spraytech pumps... I think they were 2405's ??
Couldn't keep 'em going.
Went to big Graco pumps and they kept going for the crews.
r


----------



## foodwater&VOC (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd rather get a used graco, or titan on craigslist, than buy a new chep rig.
you get what you pay for. good luck


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*ditto*



food said:


> I'd rather get a used graco, or titan on craigslist, than buy a new chep rig.
> you get what you pay for. good luck


Ditto
r


----------



## xr4ticrew (Nov 24, 2007)

I would agree with the above, however if buying used, plan to repack the seals and the gun. You never know what hacks were using the used one...

We run a Titan 740i and a 440i. The 740 for mainly exterior work , and we mainly run lacquers through the 440. I've never used a Capspray or other air-assisted system, but with a fine-finish tip, the 440 leaves a damn nice finish on cabinets, trim etc.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Xr4,
What FF tip do you like with the 4401 on cabinets?
and what product is sprayed?
r


----------

